

Jazz.Computer - mrzool
http://jazz.computer

======
convivialdingo
Stops loading here around 20%... perhaps missing these resources?

[http://jazz.computer/build/updown.js.map](http://jazz.computer/build/updown.js.map)
[http://jazz.computer/build/0.js.map](http://jazz.computer/build/0.js.map)

------
ble
Love it!

Running it on Chrome and switching to another tab causes a great effect. Not
sure whether it's built in to the site or a consequence of some kind of
throttling.

